# My first guppy fry. lol



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I knew when I got the guppies that there would be fry, but I was just going to let nature take it's course. I noticed on of the females acting a little odd (hiding in a corner behind a rock) and though perhaps she was having babies. I've had her 3 weeks so timing seemed about right.

Anyways, this morning she was indeed smaller. I do have a lightly planted tank and recently added some java moss and low and behold a lil fry was hiding in it and swimming around the area. It's funny because my first instinct was to take the adults out and raise the fry. I don't even know what they will look like since they were bought that way at the lfs.

So weird to get so excited over a lil fishy, but so much fun.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats, I see many tanks in your future! Lol.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Me too,lol, but i've only seen 2 fry, i think the adults gobbled most of them up already, but the other female is ready to drop soon too. So who knows, if they survive and are nice enough, i just may have many tanks in my future as you say. lol


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on your new guppy fry! Its always exciting when that happens. It depends on how many she had, but they are probably hiding somewhere. Guppies don't usually eat their own. Or at least that is what I have found.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. in my experience the guppies don't eat there young not all of them anyway, i have never separated the fry and lots live. a first time mother guppie can have 5 or so fry but a mature one can have 50 or more fry. Cheers


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That's good to know, I believe it's a young one, they are just plain ones I got from the lfs. Wish I had of looked around for some better quality, but I pretty new (still am) to this site and didn't realize that I could find some really nice ones.

All the things I read about guppies said that the other fish would eat them. Even the lfs, so I'm glad to know, a few will survive


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

keep an eye of their parents, they should be very weak and easy infected now.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi i have guppies, but might add the ladies and the guys will get excited lol so how many new guppies would u expect to survive and grow yea. this be like overcrowding if too many are there.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

From what I have read, 1 female can have up 5 to 50 fry. The survival I would imagine would be determined by much cover you have for them.

Also, you have to have 2 females for every male or the male will try to mate constantly with the female causing too much stress. 

So far, i've only got 2 fry, they only come out at feeding time. Parents seem to be suffering from ich or something, because they are rubbing on everything


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Just an update:
Now that I have a bigger tank more fry are surviving, and these guppies, aggressive hunt their fry for at least a couple hrs after the are dropped before they loose interest.

ATM, I have 1 month old fry, 3 that are 3 weeks and now about 10 that are a few days old. So it's getting better.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

from personal experience guppies eat their young ferociously, especially the females who get hungry after the birth.


----------

